# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Tamaño del FP

## trib

hola!! bueno tengo un par de preguntas que haceros a ver si me podeis ayudar ya que estoy un poco perdido en esto. Queria empezar con el FP y he estado mirando en tiendamagia pero hay un monton de ellos, tambien me dao cuenta que no solo hay pulgares si no que tambien hay dedos. yo lo que busco es un FP que me permita realizar desaparicones, apariciones y muchas mas cosas que se pueden hacer con un FP y claro hay cantidad de ellos, ¿Cual de los que hay en tiendamagia me recomendais? teniendo en cuenta que tengo los dedos un poco estrechos.
Gracias 
Un saludo

----------


## Goreneko

pues el pequeño, y el ABC del FP
Saludos

----------


## trib

muchas gracias Goreneko por la aclaracion. Una cosa mas que tal son los FP blandos ?? he leido que tienen mas espacio que los normales pero yo lo dudo mucho.
un saludo

----------


## Goreneko

tienen el mismo espacio, pero hay gente que se siente más cómoda con unos que con otros. Por supuesto, si metes algo a presión, se estirará el FP, pero no es gran cosa

----------


## Ella

mira, 1º piensa que vas a meter en el fp y como.
el fp blando se dobla, el duro no...si metes algo en un solo movimiento el fp blando esta bien, si son en muchos, el duro te vendra mejor.

----------


## Dorado84

Hola!!! Yo lo único que te puedo decir es que tengo un fp duro y otro blando y prefiero usar este último, me resulta más comodo

----------


## Ella

yo tambien tengo ambos y prefiero usar el duro.
para las bolas de esponja es mas facil sacarlas con el blando pero tengo una tecnica que no puedo usarla con este ya que se dobla

----------


## &gt;&gt;JoRgE&lt;&lt;

Puff...a mi tambien se me queda la esponjita dentro del duro y no hay manera de sacarla jaaja! la verdad esq me voy a comprar uno blando tambien y asi voy practicando con los dos!   :Wink:

----------


## trib

Gracias por toda la informacion. He decidido comprarme los dos para probar y si con uno no sale bien algun movimiento pruebo con el otro. Tengo una duda, en los FP al meter el pañuelo no abulta mucho? con el pañuelo dentro el dedo entra bien?
gracias 
un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Para las bolas de esponja me gusta mas un FP eclipse. Si no tienes acceso a uno, pues puedes hacerte un apaño haciendo un corte en la raya de la "uña" (por donde se une a la yema del dedo) en un FP extrablando (creo que son italianos, pero no me acuerdo. Mejor le preguntas a Mariano).
En los FP blandos puede que algo de lo que metas se quede un poco "pegado", resbalan menos. Por otra parte, para la retirada del pulgar con él empalmado me parecen mas cómodos que los duros, en los que tiende a quedarse "enganchado" el pulgar si lo has clavado demasiado.
A la hora de clavar el dedo contra la palma (no me gusta eso tan cutre de meter el pulgar entre los dedos formando un puño) mientras introduces los dedos largos, el duro va un poco mejor y puede resultar algo mas práctico al sacar un pañuelo, por ejemplo.

No sé. Lo mejor es tenerlos todos e ir probando.

El único que no tengo es ese famoso FP invisible.

¡Todos son invisibles!

----------


## BITTOR

Yo me compre uno normal blando y me quedaba demasiado pequeño y despues me regalaron en tiendamagia uno king size y ademas de ser muy largo tambien me parece muy justo,sabeis si hay alguna talla un poco mas anchita?no me importa si es largo porque lo recorto y ya esta pero me gustaria que no me costara mucho descargarlo.

----------


## powerchisper

oye pues yo tengo el mismo problema , que en vez de dedos , tengo morcillas y el FP xl de vernet me sigue quedando estrecho  ( a pesar de haberlo tratado con decapador , y todo ) . Si sabeis que exista uno mas gordo , me lo podriais decir je jej e 

Gracias

----------


## BITTOR

Ahora que lo dices no se me ha ocurrido decaparle por dentro un poquito,voy a probar.  :Wink:

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver.. antes de decapar nada.... calentarlos con un secador de pelo, hasta que se queden blanditos, y le metéis dentro algo que haga de horma, como el mango de un destornillador, u otra cosa para darlo de si. Lo dejais durante un par de dias, y después los probais. 

Un saludo.

----------


## BITTOR

Habra que probar haber que tal.Gracias Marco Antonio.

----------


## Ella

hablando del king size (o como se escriba) a mi encarnita me vendio uno asi blando. yo estaba buscando un fp duro corto (que casi no sobre nada) pero ancho para asi al meter la bola esta quede en el contorno de mi dedo y no se meta al fondo, asi sale con facilidad.
pero como no habia se lo compre porque me dijo que lo cortara, al ser blando se ajusta algo, vamos, que se queda pegado y no se sale, la bola si,jejeje, aparte el contorno es mas bien aplastado al ser de goma, las bolas salen con muchisima facilidad, incluso dando un salto (sobre todo teniendolas humedas), pero mi problema esta en el hecho que es aplastado el orificio, aparte para meterlas tiene que acompañar el dedo, por ejemplo, teniendolo empalmado no la puedo meter porque se dobla y normalmente tengo que tenerlo en un puño.
alguna sugerencia ignoto?

----------


## ignoto

A ver si lo entiendo.
Tienes dos problemas.
A: Meter la bola porque el FP se dobla.
B: Sacar la bola.

A: Yo probaría con la carga contra los dedos. Para aclararnos, el FP se apoya en la yema de los dedos (lo sujetas con el índice y el meñique y realmente apoya en el medio y anular) mientras presionas con el pulgar la bola de esponja. Para cubrirlo puedes hacer un movimiendo de "barrido", como si estuvieses quitando una pelusa. Al terminar el movimiento el FP queda en el empalme de los dedos, de dónde es muy fácil llevarlo a otro empalme (o a dónde quieras).
Si no te gusta ese sistema (no acabo de aclararme la posición en la que quieres cargar, es lo malo de la explicación escrita) también puedes probar como con el pañuelo. Finges presionar la bola con los dedos índice, medio y anular mientras que, en realidad, has "tumbado" el FP en la palma y cargas presionando la bola con el pulgar de la misma mano cuyos dedos todos creen que estás utilizando. De esta manera la atención se centra en dos puntos: La mano del supuesto depósito y los dedos de la otra mano que realmente no han intervenido.
 (Ya sé que es un poco lioso pero es que no sé explicarme mejor).

B: Como no te ayudo mucho con eso, a ver si con la descarga te sirvo de algo. 
Me gusta el método de Jay Scott Berry. Se hace un corte en la raya entre la "uña" y la "yema" del FP. Ese corte permanece invisible hasta que presionas el FP (suponemos que es el blando). En ese momento, como "aplastaste" la bola contra el fondo del FP saldrá bien por la abertura grande, si presionas firmemente sobre la "uña" del FP, bien mostrará una punta por el corte practicado, si presionas con fuerza en la abertura (por dónde se mete el dedo, vamos).

 8) 

Si os duele la cabeza tanto como a mí, esperad a ver la cara de Ella cuando se lea todo este rollo y no le sirva para nada.

Lo mio es grave ¿Eh?

----------


## Ella

si que sirve, si que sirve.
yo con el duro (tengo un duro cortito, por tanto no mes es dificil sacar la bola, se ajusta un poco pero aun asi se logra, aunque con el blando es mas facil), la meto sugetando la base del fp pinzandola entre el indice y e medio y hago lo del barrido, metiendo la bola con el pulgar de la misma mano, solo que con el blando no puedo hacer eso porque al hacer fuerza se dobla y como no haga persion sugetandolo con los dedos medio e indice pero asi sale todo el fp hacia afuera de la mano (no como es la idea, sugetar solo la base sin que se vea nada y parezca un barrio o que te llevas la bola para acercarla en la boca para soplar y desaparece, lo que hace troy hooser)

----------


## Jesus Calzadillas

pues mira...esto es una cuestion de ensayo/error, no hay nada escrito al respecto, lo que me ha funcionado a mi es uno que me quede un poco chico, lo primero que debes ver es que tipo de magia pretendes hacer, ya que no es lo mismo uno para hacer desapariciones que uno para hacer cambios,  o hasta predicciones al menos en mi caso...vamos, al principio se me caia de las manos o me esmeraba por que no se notara, esto ultimo era obsecion, pero debes recordar que es solo un instrumento y cualquiera que adquieras, sesde los plasticos lisos, los de huella digital, los que hagas tu mismo...etc, son para ser utilizados segun la necesidad, no te esclavizes a un solo diseno.y abrete a las posibilidades.

 se de un mago que te ensenaba  en un taller a usar uno fluoresente, la meta del curso era que
 tu mismo te olvidaras que  lo traias puesto... como te podras dar cuenta, en esto no hay ley.

----------


## Yorch

hola, queria hacerme con un fp y como no puedo ir a la tienda a probar fps, pues me he medido el pulgar, y viene siendo, unos 6.5 cm de largo y el diametro en la articulación de otros 6.5 aproximadamente, cual me recomendais? luego el tono de piel... tirando a blanca...

----------


## ossiris

Yorch, si tienes la piel blanca los duros son mas claros,(igualmente esto no afecta, tranquilamente puede ser verde, que bien usado no se ve), pero los blandos se pueden moldear poniendolos un rato en agua caliente, por la medida que decis uno mediano duro te iria bien (vernet obvio), pero en si no afecta la medida del dedo, en si lo que afecta es lo que quieras desaparecer, para pañuelos pequeños con uno mediano te alcanza y te sobra, ahora para bolas de espuma o conejos de espuma etc, necesitaras uno grande. Yo tengo 4 uno blando grande el cual lo modele en el borde para que no se caiga, uno pequeño duro y otro mediano duro, el blando es mas oscuro, pero yo por ejemplo para practicar uso el otro que tengo que es todo negro(pintado por mi), como para mejorar los angulos, si ese no se ve los otros ni se imaginan.
Un Saludo.

----------


## Yorch

gracias ossiris, y como libro para empezar, el abc del falso pulgar o el falso pulgar del gran henry?

----------


## Ella

> gracias ossiris, y como libro para empezar, el abc del falso pulgar o el falso pulgar del gran henry?


hay muchos post contestando a esta pregunta, hechales un vistazo asi ves las distintas opiniones.

----------


## Yorch

ya los he leido ella (ya empiezo a acostumbrarme a usar el buscador) pero no me queda claro, hay gente que dice que en abc no sirve de nada, pero sin embargo ignoto dice que a él le ayudo mucho, mi pregunta es que si me compro el abc no será un dinero perdido porque al poco tiempo tenga que comprar el otro, solo eso, gracias

----------


## Ella

> ya los he leido ella (ya empiezo a acostumbrarme a usar el buscador) pero no me queda claro, hay gente que dice que en abc no sirve de nada, pero sin embargo ignoto dice que a él le ayudo mucho, mi pregunta es que si me compro el abc no será un dinero perdido porque al poco tiempo tenga que comprar el otro, solo eso, gracias


nunca es u dinero perdido, lo que si es verdad que hay libros y libros, el gran henry (que tenia yo) toca puntos basicos, desde como mostrar las manos, empalmar (fijate los indices), el otro creo que solo juegos (creo). te puedes compara el de gran henry 1º y luego el otro...

----------


## Yorch

pero en el del gran henry tb vienen trucos y rutinas no?

----------


## Yorch

es aconsejable hacerle trucos de fp a alguien q conozca de su existencia?

----------


## Ella

> pero en el del gran henry tb vienen trucos y rutinas no?


si,tambien hay juegos.

----------


## ossiris

> es aconsejable hacerle trucos de fp a alguien q conozca de su existencia?


La verdad es que si, siempre y cuando sepas hacerlo de forma que piense que no lo haz hecho con el FP. He visto magos que despues de hacer la rutina dude de que lo hiciera con FP, la duda se me fue solo cuando el mismo mago me lo dijo.

Mi libro es el del Gran Henry, pero el ABC me gusto mucho tambien, son complementarios, los juegos te los terminas inventando, lo importante es la tecnica de robo, carga y descarga.
Saludos.

----------


## ARENA

Que es un FP eclipse ?

----------


## Ella

ignoto lo explico en otro post,te lo digo por mp

----------


## 46u5t1n

Hay diferentes tamaños del FP y seguro que se identificarán por su circunferencia en milímetros.
¿Alguien se sabe estas medidas? Así no habrá problemas ningunos: simplemente te mides tu dedo y eliges el que más se adapte a tu mano.

----------


## RuBiCK

Si el hilo aún sigue abierto, comentaros que yo tengo dos, uno duro y otro semiblando.

Con el blando, tengo el problema que se produce el efecto ventosa al sacar el dedo, he intentado hacer unos agujeros con una aguja, pero al ser blando se acaba sellando de nuevo al expandirse la goma de la que están hechos.

Y el duro es algo más pequeño que el blando, la verdad es que me siento más comodo con el duro,  ya que aunque me quede algo justo por la anchura, no se produce el efecto ventosa, con lo cual da más seguridad.

----------


## skndol

yo sig sin decidirm. tiene que qedar un espacio entre l fp i l dedo o tiene que ir ajustado? 
salu2

----------


## skndol

entoncs que me venga justo y quede un pequeño hueco abajo no? grax

----------

